# Swing Away Or Removable Tongue



## willp2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

We are deeply in like with the Outback 18RS and really want to buy the thing, but we need to shave a bit of length off it to make it fit in our driveway. Anyone ever modify one of these with a swing away or removable tongue? If so I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Willp2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are deeply in like with the Outback 18RS and really want to buy the thing, but we need to shave a bit of length off it to make it fit in our driveway. Anyone ever modify one of these with a swing away or removable tongue? If so I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> Thanks!


Plain and simple don't try it. The tounges are built safe but have little margin for fooling with them. Also if you modify the tounge and get into a accident you better hope they don't find out and if so I hope you have a very big umberlla policy.

Scott


----------



## willp2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks I do appreciate and the advice and it does freak me out a little bit, but there really is no reason why this can't be done safely. There are a number of trailers that come with removable or swing away tongues from the factory and many more that we're added after the fact.

The Outback has a pretty heavy duty tongue so I thought I'd check and see if there was anyone here who has done one of these so I could get some feedback on what has been done and what works.

Thanks,
-Will


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The only problem I would see is the Outback has a rectangular hollow tube for its tongue. If it had a c-channel or I beam tongue, making it swing away would be something easy and safe to do, but with a tube frame it would need some major reinforcing to make a swing joint strong.

Dont get me wrong, it could be done, same as anything can be done with knowledge or for a price.. Its just when you are dealing with tubing it is harder to work with, than something solid..

If I were going to do this, I would cut the whole factory tongue off, and weld some 3/4-1 inch thick by 6 inch angle to the front where the tongue attaches now, and use 6-8 inch c-channel to make the tongue.. Hinge the tongue at the 1 inch angle.. You could pin it, or bolt it. It wouldnt ever budge.. It would be stronger by far than factory. You could mount a couple foldable tiny wheels to the rear of the A on the tongue, and put a wheel on your jack, and just roll the whole tongue into the garage or wherever youd like.. When your ready to go, just remount the tongue and away you go..... Simple!

You would need to relocate the battery and propane, but that can be done easy.

If you are a handy guy you could do it..

Carey


----------



## willp2 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the factory removable tongue offered by HiLo as an example. I like this design, it looks like it's pretty simple and solid.
Removable Hitch


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Willp2 said:


> This is the factory removable tongue offered by HiLo as an example. I like this design, it looks like it's pretty simple and solid.
> Removable Hitch


Yep, thats cool, our outbacks uses wider/taller tubing though.. I bet that hi-lo tubing is thicker than our outbacks too.

This is something, youd want to engineer from the start.. Dont go and try to modify, the factory outback tubing.. I think its 11 guage tubing, which wouldnt be strong enough to do like the hi-lo. But maybe with some gussets and and making the tongue into an A like the hi-lo could work with thinner tubing.. Whos to say without some in depth reserach.

I would want 1/4 thick tubing if i was making something similar to the hi-lo setup, but thats me..

You need to find out all the specs of the tubing with all the models who use this idea and go from there..

Dont fret, this can be done easy and safe.. if its something you want, just go for it.. Compare everything and do it up!

Carey

ps dont forget to compare the other models ideas verus there trailers gross weight versus your trailers gross weight..


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The WD set-up puts alot of stress on the tongue. I haven't seen any Hi-Lows with a WD hitch.


----------



## willp2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I do understand that the HiLo is a different animal. I was just referencing it since it was the only picture I could find of that type of hitch. So I am in no way comparing a HiLo vs an Outback, just looking at other hitch designs.

Thanks for the feedback. I'll stop by the local trailer shop and see what they say.

Thanks!


----------

